# Mirada at 13 months



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For those of you that have been pestering me for a Mirada update (  ) we got a new one for you today!

She is completely free stacked here, so no human intervention on my part. Just a cookie and a good dog that knows where her feet belong


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

I absolutely love her!!! She's matured out just beautifully, and if you still think she's a fruity little pinhead send her to me asap 

And look at that CHEST! I think the coat pattern and the dark face is fantabulous as well <3


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That chest NEVER went away! And she really is starting to mature! I thought she was getting chunky....nope. Her ribcage is opening!

Girls mature SO much faster than boys! Strauss didn't start that process until 3.5 years old!

Comparisons!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Here are more photos from today, 3-13!

So you can see her front from the front!









Finally got me out of the picture!









Got conditioning?









I like to think she's athletic









She still loves her fizbee









She's too big to sit in the chair with me anymore


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

She looks FABULOUS! I love all the pictures, the last one especially!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Xeph said:


> She's too big to sit in the chair with me anymore


Maybe mom just needs a bigger chair? She's looking lovely & fit. How much does she weigh now?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

She weighs 53-54 pounds


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is gorgeous. I need to get some photos of BB free stacking one of these days. And maybe a video of her movement in the backyard, it is awesome to watch.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thank you, Chaos  She's got a tad too much rear for me, but there are other things about her that I just love. She's got great work ethic, which is highly important to me, and she loves to work sheep.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well at least her hocks don't touch the ground when she stacks herself.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks - helps put what I'm seeing into perspective, since I know little about the breed and enjoy learning more. I think I could learn lots more if you were to send her over here. I would give her back. Promise. Cross my heart and all that.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I've got like 6 other people after her, so you'll have to go through them first, LOL


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

She's matured into such a gorgeous girl Xeph!  You must be very proud of her.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes! And hopefully next week will bring us our first points!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, how exciting! Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you two!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Two more photos!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> She still loves her fizbee


I love this picture. It totally makes you see how a good GSD could keep up that trot forever.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Thanks  And that's at her own "nice and easy" natural speed. In the ring people unfortunately want to see faster, so I do encourage her to move on with a little more steam, but the impression is always "effortless"

Here are some good pics to see the difference too

Asking for more speed









Nice and easy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

And in England, they walk the dogs about a dozen times before they ever let them go out. Crying shame though, I saw this dog that I got just a glimpse of gorgeous movement, but was never given the space to show it off properly because the other handlers were crowding the dog. Nor was the handler letting the dog fly, the dog was just itching to move. 

My Kira (weimaraner), knows that "go fly" means kick it into a higher gear and move, BB is learning that. I like my weims out in front of me at the right pace for the breed, just makes them look more elegant.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> And in England, they walk the dogs about a dozen times before they ever let them go out.


Which really isn't a bad thing. I'd like to see more judges walk the GSD, but AKC shows just don't allow the time for it.

Watching the dog at a walk tells just as much (if not more) as the seeing the dog at the trot. Another problem is that most AKC show GSDs aren't even taught to walk nicely, because heaven forbid we stifle that urge to drag the handler around the ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not really saying it was good or bad, it just got really boring, and the dogs were not really walking that great because they wanted to run.

The double handlers got more exercise then the dogs did.


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Wow, she's grown up just as gorgeous as she could be. I've always loved her, from her itty bitty days, but she sure is stunning. I love the action shots too, what POWER.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's looking beautiful! I think her head is filling out a bit too. Love the 2 action shots btw, great pics.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> She's looking beautiful! I think her head is filling out a bit too.


It is, actually  Her muzzle will never be what I like, but her actual skull is a good size, and that I really like.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

If I haven't said it enough, I ADORE her. I have adored her since the little cute stage, through the uglies (which I still don't think were that ugly...) and now as a young "adult" dog. Her gait is lovely (and I don't know good dog gait from a hole in teh ground and I can see that it is lovely) and her action shots are to die for. You have sucha great dog...and that last picture of you and her together is great, too--both of you look happy (well, at least what I can see of you through all that dog!)

Hooray Mogwai!

(as a side note, is it wrong that I am thinking of naming my next dog Mogwai?)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> (as a side note, is it wrong that I am thinking of naming my next dog Mogwai?)


No, but it's a rule that the dog must have huge ears xD!!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Xeph said:


> No, but it's a rule that the dog must have huge ears xD!!


Darn! Our next dog is going to be another Shiba, so they have tiny ears. I'll save it for the next big eared dog!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Hopefully late next year I'll have Mogwai kids to share with everybody


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Xeph said:


> No, but it's a rule that the dog must have huge ears xD!!


I've nicknamed Mirada "Okapi" in my head.


----------

